# así que / para que



## Taika Ojala

Hola a todos,

¿Es correcto esta oración?
Se dicen que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad así que la mujer tenga el mismo respecto y oportunidad que el hombre.

Traducción inglesa:
Nowadays we are told there is equality in society so (that) the woman has the same respect and opportunity as the man.

No estoy segura que es correcto usar "así que" + subjuntivo. Podría usar "para que", pero ya lo he usado por otro lugar.

Muchas gracias por su tiempo.

Taika Ojala xxx


----------



## Chris K

"Nowadays we are told" would be _actualmente se dicen_ -- but "Nowadays, we are told," (with commas) would be as translated above.


----------



## lazarus1907

Taika Ojala said:


> Hola a todos*:*
> 
> ¿Es correct*a* esta oración?
> Se dic*e* que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad*,* así que la mujer tenga el mismo respecto y oportunidad que el hombre.
> 
> No estoy segura que *sea* correcto usar "así que" + subjuntivo.  Podría usar "para que", pero ya lo he usado por otro lugar.


"Así que" significa "tan pronto como" (as soon as), y no "para que" (= "a fin de que", "con objeto de que", etc). Sin embargo, mirando tu traducción, yo diría que "para que" no es la locución que necesitas, sino "*de modo/manera que*". No sé si "así que" se usa mucho en América, pero en España es muy raro oírlo.



Chris K said:


> "Nowadays we are told" would be _actualmente se dic*e*_ -- but "Nowadays, we are told," (with commas) would be as translated above.


----------



## yoliyoli

*así que o para que*
         Hola,

Se dice que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad así que la mujer tiene el mismo respecto y oportunidad que el hombre.

Se dice es lo correcto, nunca se dicen.

No estoy segura que sea correcto usar "así que" + subjuntivo = efectivamente no puedes usarlo con subjuntivo.
Your english sentence is translated as above.Se dice que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad para que la mujer tenga el mismo respecto y oportunidad que el hombre.

Podría usar "para que", pero ya lo he usado por otro lugar = iría con subjuntivo.
But the meaning of the sentence changes (so as the woman will have the same respect). Your correct translation would be the first one.


----------



## lazarus1907

yoliyoli said:


> Hola*: (anglicismo ortográfico)*
> 
> Se dice es lo correcto, nunca se dicen.


¿Nunca?

_Se dicen muchas cosas en este foro.

_Se usa en siempre en singular cuando el sujeto es un infinitivo o una oración subordinada; si no, ha de concordar con el sujeto en número.


----------



## yoliyoli

Me refería al impersonal seguido de "que":
Se dice que...

En tu frase no es impersonal, muchas cosas se dicen o muchas cosas son dichas.


----------



## lazarus1907

yoliyoli said:


> Me refería al impersonal seguido de "que":
> Se dice que...
> 
> En tu frase no es impersonal, muchas cosas se dicen o muchas cosas son dichas.


No, no es impersonal, sino pasiva refleja, como en "Se dice actualmente que...".


----------



## yoliyoli

Siento disentir, pero en nuestra frase sigo pensando que ese "se" es impersonal, no tiene sujeto. He estado mirando las diferencias entre pasiva refleja e impersonal en un par de páginas web, porque a veces es difícil distinguirlos, pero en la frase de la consulta me sigue pareciendo impersonal.
Tampoco tiene mucha importancia, porque estás de acuerdo conmigo es que es "se dice" en este caso. Pero aquí van las páginas, por si quieres ojearlas.

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...a/Pasiva refleja-impersonal-media-RESUMEN.htm
http://www.asmadrid.org/spanish/depto/gram/tiposse.htm


----------



## lazarus1907

Ya he visto esas páginas antes, pero en cualquier caso, tengo monografías enteras en mi casa dedicadas a este tema, y yo no tengo dudas al respecto. Lee esto (el color lo he puesto yo):


> *Pasivas reflejas*
> [...]
> _Se dice que no hay dinero_
> 
> Oraciones como éstas son semánticamente impersonales (carecen de agente expreso) pero no sintácticamente impersonales, pues poseen la función *sintáctica de **sujeto* (el SN muevas elecciones » en el primer caso; la proposición subordinada (que no hay dinero), [...]
> 
> La impersonalidad gramatica - Gómez Torrego


La construcción pasiva refleja es mucho más antigua en nuestro idioma que la impersonal, y probablemente surgió debido a la necesidad de evitar ambigüedades cuando el sujeto era una persona -y quizá por imitación de otros idiomas-.

La RAE recomienda la construcción impersonal con verbos transitivos solo cuando el elemento nominal -en nuestra frase, la subordinada "que actualmente hay..."- expresa persona y aparece introducido por la preposición _a_.


----------



## NewdestinyX

lazarus1907 said:


> "Así que" significa "tan pronto como" (as soon as), y no "para que" (= "a fin de que", "con objeto de que", etc). Sin embargo, mirando tu traducción, yo diría que "para que" no es la locución que necesitas, sino "*de modo/manera que*". No sé si "así que" se usa mucho en América, pero en España es muy raro oírlo.



I think it's important to point out for the students that 'así que' has another very common use all over the world to simply mean 'so....' as in 'therefore'. In that case -- indicative follows. Así que + subj is much less common than 'en cuanto' + subj for 'as soon as'. Wouldn't you say?

Grant


----------



## yoliyoli

Yes, I agree. That's why I said that in Taika's question he could not use the subj. in his sentence, after "así que".

- So they have = así que tienen.


----------



## Wahibo

Taika Ojala said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> ¿Es correcto esta oración?
> Se dicen que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad así que la mujer tenga el mismo respecto y oportunidad que el hombre.
> 
> Traducción inglesa:
> Nowadays we are told there is equality in society so (that) the woman has the same respect and opportunity as the man.
> 
> No estoy segura que es correcto usar "así que" + subjuntivo. Podría usar "para que", pero ya lo he usado por otro lugar.
> 
> Muchas gracias por su tiempo.
> 
> Taika Ojala xxx




Yo lo diría de la siguiente manera, pero no me suena bien lo de "respeto":


Se dice que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad, *de manera que* la mujer tiene el mismo _respeto_ y las mismas oportunidades que el hombre.

...Please correct my mistakes...


----------



## Taika Ojala

Muchas gracias por todas sus respuestas, que son muy útiles.

Sin embargo, tengo unas pocas preguntas más:



			
				Wahibo said:
			
		

> Se dice que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad, de manera que la mujer tiene el mismo _respeto_ y las mismas oportunidades que el hombre.


 
Pensé que fue posible usar "el mismo" para incorporar todo lo que sigue. i.e. *el mismo respeto y (las) oportunidad(es)*.

--------------------------------------------------------​ 


			
				NewdestinyX said:
			
		

> I think it's important to point out for the students that 'así que' has another very common use all over the world to simply mean 'so....' as in 'therefore'.


 
Por eso, ¿si usara "así que" en este contexto, sería correcto?

*Se dice que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad, así que la mujer tiene el mismo respeto y oportunidad que el hombre.*

--------------------------------------------------------​ 
Muchas gracias otra vez.

Taika Ojala xxx


----------



## pequet

¡Hola!:
En mi opinión tu frase es correcta ("asi que" se usa mucho en Argentina con ese sentido), pero me suena un poco rara. Yo lo pondría de esta forma:
_"Se dice que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad y que por lo tanto la mujer tiene el mismo respeto y las mismas oportunidades que el hombre"_
... puede que sea muy detallista, esta es mi explicación:
Si no estuviera el "Se dice que" creo que estaría perfecta, pero este inicio me hace pensar que realmente va a negar que "la mujer tiene el mismo respeto y oportunidad que el hombre". Como está escrita yo entiendo: 'como actualmente se dice que hay igualdad, entonces la mujer tiene el mismo respeto' y lo que creo que quiere decir es: "se dice que hay igualdad" y que "igualdad" implica "mismo respeto y oportunidades" por eso elegí usar "... _y que por lo tanto..._"
Tal vez alguien que hable español me pueda corregir.
¡Espero que me puedan entender! 
Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Taika Ojala said:


> Se dicen que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad así que la mujer tenga el mismo respecto y oportunidad que el hombre.
> 
> Traducción inglesa:
> Nowadays we are told there is equality in society so (that) the woman has the same respect and opportunity as the man.
> 
> Taika Ojala xxx


 
*so that* tiene dos posibles significados en general: *para que* y *de manera/modo que*
Se supone que cuando significa _para que_ le seguirán las formas verbales _can/could will/would_, pero yo lo he visto ya en muchas ocasiones en las que claramente significa _para que_ y no van esas formas. Con esto quiero decir que tendrás tú que diferenciar cuándo expresa un propósito (_para que_) o una consecuencia (_de manera que_).

*Therefore, so...* = *por tanto*,* así*, *así que...*
Yo diría que _así que_ es el más utilizado, precisamente por ser el más informal de los tres. Ese es el motivo por el que no queda bien en tu frase, y va mejor _por tanto_.

Al poner _that _entre paréntesis, yo ya no estoy segura de qué significado es el que quieres transmitir en tu frase. Quizás sería mejor que nos lo explicaras.


----------



## Wahibo

Taika Ojala said:


> Pensé que fue posible usar "el mismo" para incorporar todo lo que sigue. i.e. *el mismo respeto y (las) oportunidad(es)*.
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias otra vez.
> 
> Taika Ojala xxx




Vale, un par de comentarios.

En primer lugar, perdón por el error, pero donde puse tiene, creo que estaría mejor "tenga".
En segundo lugar, no creo que se pueda meter respeto y oportunidades dentro de un solo "el mismo", pero no estoy seguro. No obstante, no me suena natural, al menos en españa.


----------



## Taika Ojala

Ynez said:


> Al poner _that _entre paréntesis, yo ya no estoy segura de qué significado es el que quieres transmitir en tu frase. Quizás sería mejor que nos lo explicaras.


 
Quiero que la frase lleve un sentido de ironía. Otro ejemplo de que la oración puede formularse en inglés:

We are constantly being told that there is equality in society these days, and that women have the same respect and opportunity as the man. (So why are there still women suffering abuse and discrimination in their own homes?)

Quizás sería útil si dara un poco más del extracto del ensayo:

Se dice que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad así que la mujer tenga el mismo respecto y la misma oportunidad que el hombre. Por desgracia, para muchas mujeres, el cambio no mejora su situación sino la empeora por motivo de las actitudes anticuadas de sus esposos.



			
				pequet said:
			
		

> Si no estuviera el "Se dice que" creo que estaría perfecta, pero este inicio me hace pensar que realmente va a negar que "la mujer tiene el mismo respeto y oportunidad que el hombre". Como está escrita yo entiendo: 'como actualmente se dice que hay igualdad, entonces la mujer tiene el mismo respeto' y lo que creo que quiere decir es: "se dice que hay igualdad" y que "igualdad" implica "mismo respeto y oportunidades" por eso elegí usar "... _y que por lo tanto..._"


 
Luego, ¿si eliminara "se dice", comunicaría el sentido que quiero, como lo de encima?

¡Muchas gracias por su paciencia conmigo!

Taika x


----------



## Ynez

Taika Ojala said:


> Se dice que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad así que la mujer tenga el mismo respecto y la misma oportunidad que el hombre. Por desgracia, para muchas mujeres, el cambio no mejora su situación sino la empeora por motivo de las actitudes anticuadas de sus esposos.
> 
> Taika x


 
El mismo trozo de siempre sigue sin estar correcto tal y como está. Podría ser:

_Se dice que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad, por tanto la mujer tiene el mismo respeto y la misma oportunidad que el hombre_. (therefore women have the same....) (CONSECUENCIA)

_Se dice que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad para que la mujer tenga el mismo respeto..._ (so that women can have the same respect...) (PROPÓSITO)


Esas son las dos ideas básicas en juego. Las podríamos haber expresado de otro modo, pero así estarían correctas cada una con un sentido diferente. Yo personalmente le veo más sentido a la de arriba.


----------



## juandelrio

Parece, Taika Ojalá, que es esto lo que quieres decir:

"Se dice que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad y que la mujer goza del mismo respeto y oportunidades que el hombre. Sin embargo, la actitud anticuada de muchos hombres hace que la vida de sus parejas haya empeorado."

Quitarle la libertad al lenguaje es matarlo. Las mejores palabras son las que no se dicen. Es intachable escribir "el mismo respeto y las mismas oportunidades", pero si se entiende perfectamente a quien opta por eliminar dos palabras, aplaudo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> El mismo trozo de siempre sigue sin estar correcto tal y como está. Podría ser:
> 
> _Se dice que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad, por tanto la mujer tiene el mismo respeto y la misma oportunidad que el hombre_. (therefore women have the same....) (CONSECUENCIA)
> 
> _Se dice que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad para que la mujer tenga el mismo respeto..._ (so that women can have the same respect...) (PROPÓSITO)
> 
> 
> Esas son las dos ideas básicas en juego. Las podríamos haber expresado de otro modo, pero así estarían correctas cada una con un sentido diferente. Yo personalmente le veo más sentido a la de arriba.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo 100% en esto, Ynez. El sentido en el inglés es definitivamente 'consecuencia' y no 'propósito' -- de ahí que no haya necesidad alguna del subjuntivo.

Ynez -- ¿cuál es la diferencia entre 'por tanto' y 'por lo tanto' en inglés?

Grant


----------



## Ynez

No se me ocurre que haya diferencia entre ellos. Las dos formas son las más normales en el lenguaje escrito (es decir, en el estilo formal). En español no hay tantísimas maneras de expresar esto como en inglés (*so*, *therefore*, *thus*, *hence*...).

Yo creo que la más normal en conversaciones es *así que* y en lenguaje formal *por tanto*, *por lo tanto* y *así* (_así _cuando va solo en este tipo de uso es también formal).

_Así, la ciencia se empezó a desarrollar cuando......._ = _Thus, science started developing when...._

En esa frase también quedarían bien_ por tanto_ y _por lo tanto._


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> No se me ocurre que haya diferencia entre ellos. Las dos formas son las más normales en el lenguaje escrito (es decir, en el estilo formal). En español no hay tantísimas maneras de expresar esto como en inglés (*so*, *therefore*, *thus*, *hence*...).
> 
> Yo creo que la más normal en conversaciones es *así que* y en lenguaje formal *por tanto*, *por lo tanto* y *así* (_así _cuando va solo en este tipo de uso es también formal).
> 
> _Así, la ciencia se empezó a desarrollar cuando......._ = _Thus, science started developing when...._
> 
> En esa frase también quedarían bien_ por tanto_ y _por lo tanto._



Ah gracias -- son intercambiables.. No olvidemos 'de ahí que + subj' también, ¿verdad?


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> Ah gracias -- son intercambiables.. No olvidemos 'de ahí que + subj' también, ¿verdad?


 

*De ahí que* va con subjuntivo, sí (por lo que me ha dado tiempo a pensar).

Creo que a la forma que más se parece es a *Por eso*. (aunque este va con indicativo)


----------



## Taika Ojala

Hola otra vez:



juandelrio said:


> Parece, Taika Ojalá, que es esto lo que quieres decir:
> 
> "Se dice que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad y que la mujer goza del mismo respeto y oportunidades que el hombre. Sin embargo, la actitud anticuada de muchos hombres hace que la vida de sus parejas haya empeorado."
> 
> Quitarle la libertad al lenguaje es matarlo. Las mejores palabras son las que no se dicen. Es intachable escribir "el mismo respeto y las mismas oportunidades", pero si se entiende perfectamente a quien opta por eliminar dos palabras, aplaudo.


 
Muchas gracias, juandelrio, su interpretación de mi oración me suena mucho más natural y lo usaré. Tengo la tendencia a hacerlo difícil para mí. Y gracias también a Ynez, lazarus1907 y yoliyoli por sus explaciones claras del uso de las formas españolas de "therefore". Estoy segura que ahora las entiendo muy bien. Además, Wahibo, pequet y NewdestinyX, sus surgerencias para corregir mis errores han aclarado algunas dudas. He aprendido muchas cosas útiles y las ejerceré más lejos.

¡Muchas, muchas gracias otra vez por su paciencia!

¡Saludos!

Taika Ojala xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NewdestinyX

Taika Ojala said:


> Por eso, ¿si usara "así que" en este contexto, sería correcto?
> 
> *Se dice que actualmente hay igualdad en la sociedad, así que la mujer tiene el mismo respeto y oportunidad que el hombre.*



Sí. Periero la tuya arriba. Llegaste a tu conclusión en este momento de otros -- lo sé -- pero sigo prefiriendo 'así que' or 'de manera que' o 'por (lo) tanto. El 'y que' de Juandelrio, tu corrección más recién, empieza un pensamiento 'diferente' y no relacionado al primero. En el ingés -- la claúsula secundaria es una 'consecuencia' de la primera. 'Y que' no es suficiente como para traducir este aspecto.

Buena suerte,
Grant


----------



## Taika Ojala

Taika Ojala said:


> Quiero que la frase lleve un sentido de ironía. Otro ejemplo de que la oración puede formularse en inglés:
> 
> We are constantly being told that there is equality in society these days, and that women have the same respect and opportunity as the man - (So why are there still women suffering abuse and discrimination in their own homes?)


 
Entiendo lo que me dices. Que yo sepa, en realidad, es intercambiable, porque lo que quiero decir no es inflexible - o lo de arriba o lo del primer mensaje. ¿Tengo razón o no?

Gracias,

Taika x


----------



## NewdestinyX

> We are constantly being told that there is equality in society these days, and that women have the same respect and opportunity as the man - (So why are there still women suffering abuse and discrimination in their own homes?)





Taika Ojala said:


> Entiendo lo que me dices. Que yo sepa, en realidad, es intercambiable, porque lo que quiero decir no es inflexible - o lo de arriba o lo del primer mensaje. ¿Tengo razón o no?
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Taika x


Ah.. La oración original en inglés no era 'and that'.. Era 'so that' - una consecuencia.

"Y que" es lo mejor para la arriba de inglés.


----------



## 321zero

Me gusta "como tal" para empezar las oraciones. Es muy formal y suave, casi seduciendo el lector con su eleccion de palabras!


----------



## Ynez

321zero said:


> Me gusta "como tal" para empezar las oraciones. Es muy formal y suave, casi seduciendo el lector con su eleccion de palabras!



"como tal" no es normal empezando oraciones. ¿Podrías darnos un ejemplo de lo que quieres decir?


----------

